# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Detroit Jet [Bissat, Highspeed 2]

## scoufgian

TO HIGHSPEED II ΕΤΟΙΜΟ Ν ΑΠΟΠΛΕΥΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1218

----------


## scoufgian

ΠΑΛΙ TO HIGHSPEED 2 ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΥ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1219

----------


## JASON12345

Μα είναι δυνατόν να έχει τόση μεγάλη διαφήμιση στην vodafone?Έλεος!
Οι περισσότεροι δεν το ξέρουν σαν χάιτσπιντ αλλά σαν βόνταφον( αυτοί που δεν
ασχολούνται με ακτοπλοία απλώς μόνο όταν το βλέπου το καλοκαίρι στο λιμάνι)

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού κονομάνε.... Έτσι και αλλιώς κανείς δεν νιάζετε γι' αυτά απο εμάς, τι νόημα έχει να ξεχώρισαν σαν εμφάνηση. Πλοία με αύξοντα αριθμό fast food...

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ποτε ξεκιναν τα κοκκινα ??? Εχουν δοσει το στιγμα τους ... αν το εχετε πει παραπανω να με συνχωρατε αλλα δεν το εψαξα ...

----------


## captain 83

Μεθαύριο όπως έχει σχεδιάσει η εταιρεία, εκτός κι αν πήρε τα πατήματα της Καλλίστη.

----------


## Leo

Όλα τα highspeeds είναι σε προετοιμασίες. Ήδη το Highspeed 2 έχει φθάσει στη Ραφήνα για την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του.

----------


## Rocinante

To Highspeed 2 τα εχει βρει σκουρα στον καβοντορο με την ξαφνικη αλλαγη του καιρου επιστρεφοντας απο το δρομολογιο . Το Seajet 2 ομως που ανεβαινει για Ραφηνα που παει ; Δεν θα ηθελα να ημουν μεσα...

----------


## Rocinante

Στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας το πρωινο του ταξιδιου του Nautilia.gr

aIMG_0010.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σε μια εφημερίδα διάβασα οτι ο καπταν του High Speed 2 είδε στα ανοιχτά της Ραφήνας το πτερύγειο ενός καρχαρία.

----------


## dimitris

Μονο στα ημερησια θα δουμε καποιες καλυτερες ταχυτητες και σε καποια τις πραγματικες γιατι για παραδειγμα χθες το απογευμα το highspeed 2 για Ναξο εκανε σχεδον 4 ωρες και 30 λεπτα καθαρο ταξιδι :Sad:

----------


## Paralia

> χθες το απογευμα το highspeed 2 για Ναξο εκανε σχεδον 4 ωρες και 30 λεπτα καθαρο ταξιδι


Μα αυτή είναι η διάρκεια του ταξιδιύ σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου.

----------


## dimitris

3 ωρες και 40 λεπτα το δινει αναχωρηση 17:15 και αφιξει στη Ναξο 20:55 και οχι 21:40 που εφτασε σε ολο το ταξιδι πανω απο 29 δεν πηγε...
 το συζηταμε και σε λαθος topic

----------


## Paralia

> 3 ωρες και 40 λεπτα το δινει αναχωρηση 17:15 και αφιξει στη Ναξο 20:55 και οχι 21:40 που εφτασε σε ολο το ταξιδι πανω απο 29 δεν πηγε...
> το συζηταμε και σε λαθος topic


που το βρήκες το 20:55????
Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια (hsw.gr) το πλοία φεύγει 17:15 από Πειραιά, και φτάνει Πάρο στις 20:45 και Νάξο στις 21:40, άρα έφτασε ακριβώς στην ώρα του.

----------


## dimitris

> που το βρήκες το 20:55????
> Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια (hsw.gr) το πλοία φεύγει 17:15 από Πειραιά, και φτάνει Πάρο στις 20:45 και Νάξο στις 21:40, άρα έφτασε ακριβώς στην ώρα του.


Φιλε μου ελα να σου δειξω το χαρτη κρατησης με τις ωρες αναχωρησεις και αφιξεις δεν εχω κανενα αλλο λογο να το πω... το κακο ειναι πως το πληρωνεις ταχυπλοο, οταν πριν μερικα χρονια που το εκανε το δρομολογιο πηγαινε τουλαχιστον σε λιγοτερο χρονο.

----------


## Paralia

Υπάρχουν πίνακες δρομολογίων, φυλλάδια δρομολογίων και το online σύστημα της εταιρείας στα οποία αναφέρεται η ώρα άφιξης. Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα δεις στο site της εταιρείας, στο openseas, στο agency και σε όλα τα πρακτορεία. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## Baz

H ερώτηση είναι η εξής: Στις 26 Ιουλίου τι ώρα θα φύγει απο Ραφήνα ? :Razz:

----------


## jps

> H ερώτηση είναι η εξής: Στις 26 Ιουλίου τι ώρα θα φύγει απο Ραφήνα ?


 Λογικά 07:25. Υποννοείς κάτι διαφορετικό?!?!?!?!

----------


## Baz

Επιτελους μετα απο 4 χρονια θα κανω διακοπες...
Πρεπει να πανε ολα στην εντελεια.... :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτές φεύγοντας απο το Λιμάνι της Νάξου με προορισμό την Πάρο.

highspeed2.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ 8-28/9/08
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ 07.25 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΚ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΣΤΙΣ 17.00
ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΟ (!!)ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ

----------


## DIMITRAMINI

καλημερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι.στα ποσα μποφωρ σταματανε τα high speed? ετοιμαζομαι να φυγω για ναξο απο ραφηνα το σαββατο με το 2 και βλεπω οτι εχουμε 7 με οχτω μποφωρ.Θα φυγουμε ειναι επικυνδινο? υπαρχει περιπτωση να μας βαλουνε μεσα λογω πολλης κινησης?
thanks

----------


## Leo

Μέχρι 8 υτα πλοία που πρόκειται α ταξιδέψεις φεύγουν. Αν έχει καιρό θα κουνηθείς αρκετά αλλά θα φθάσεις κάποια στιγμή. Στην ζωή όλα έχουν ένα ρίσκο... μην περιμένεις εδώ να σου πούμε εμείς αν είναι επικίδυνο. Πιστεύεω είσαι σε θέση να κρίνεις και να πάρεισ το ρίσκο των πράξεων σου ε? Αν οι επίσημες αρχές το αφήσουν να φύγει αυτοί ξέρουν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DIMITRAMINI

ευχαριστω πολυ μαλλον με κυνηγανε τα μποφωρ

----------


## Baz

Molis girisa apo Tino me to III kai 8 beauforts.  Stin Mikono eixe 9 !!! kai to afisan na fygei.  Edosan entoli na parkaroume ta autokinita mas aneta prokeimenou na apofeufxthoun tyxon ..epafes 3ou typou....Stin poreia kai logo entonis thalassotaraxis ekane (kai enimerose tous epivates gia) allagi poreias prokeimenou na diatirithei i asfaleia tou skafous kai ton epivaton !!!!

Eimai spiti...ola kala, i syzigos kai to Suzukaki mas,,,,

Bravo ston ploiarxo !!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ο καπτά Μπάμπης Λιάρος είναι στα χειριστήρια του 3, αλλά με τέτοια θαλασσοταραχή, τα σκάφη και τα πληρώματα τους είναι στην τσίτα χωρίς λόγο...

----------


## jps

> Ο καπτά Μπάμπης Λιάρος είναι στα χειριστήρια του 3, αλλά με τέτοια θαλασσοταραχή, τα σκάφη και τα πληρώματα τους είναι στην τσίτα χωρίς λόγο...


Στο απογευματινό μήπως ήταν ο καπτά Θόδωρος Σκέλλας ?

----------


## El Greco

kata ales sinthikes tha eixe bgi apagoreytiko, an dinane apagoreytiko aytes i meres, tous adiouxous pious tous akouge????

----------


## Leo

Περιεκτικότατος ο φίλος El Greco... τα είπε όλα σε μια γραμμή  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Παρασκευή απόγευμα λίγα λεπτά καθυστερημένο το highspeed2 αναχωρεί για Πάρο Νάξο Μύκονο Τήνο και Ραφήνα. Η αναχώρηση του εκείνη την ημέρα ήταν καθυστερημένη και αυτό οφείλετε στο ατύχημα που είχε συμβεί Λισσός με το cristal, πίσω διακρίνεται το cristal που μόλις είχε 
επιστρέψει ....

highspeed2.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

31/7 Πειραιας 

P7310676.JPG

----------


## Haddock

> Στο απογευματινό μήπως ήταν ο καπτά Θόδωρος Σκέλλας ?


Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου jps. Ο καπτά Θεόδωρος Σκέλλας στο απογευματινό του HS3.

----------


## tourist

> kata ales sinthikes tha eixe bgi apagoreytiko, an dinane apagoreytiko aytes i meres, tous adiouxous pious tous akouge????


Στα ταχύπλοα απαγορεύεται ο απόπλους με βάση το σημαντικό ύψος κύματος και όχι την ένταση του ανέμου όπως στα συμβατικά πλοία. Τo highspeed 2 "κόβεται" σε σημαντικό ύψος κύματος 4,5 μέτρα. Το σημαντικό ύψος κύματος προκύπτει για κάθε περιοχή ξεχωριστά συναρτήσει της έντασης και της διεύθυνσης του ανέμου. Έτσι σε μια περιοχή μπορεί να μην βγαίνει ύψος κύματος 4,5 μ. με ΒΔ 9 BF και να μην απαγορεύεται ο απόπλους και να βγαίνει 4,5 μ. με ΝΑ 7 BF και να υπάρχει απαγορευτικό.
Όλες οι θαλάσσιες περιοχές είναι μετρημένες - χαρακτηρισμένες για το σημαντικό ύψος κύματος που παρουσιάζεται για κάθε διεύθυνση - ένταση ανέμου.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε tourist. Η απάντηση είναι εμπεριστατομένη και δείχνει γνώση του θέματος. Παρόλα αυτά το nickname σου εκπλήσσει " ένας τουρίστας... βαθυ γνώστης  :Surprised: !!! Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση έτσι κι αλλιώς. :Smile:

----------


## karystos

Σωστά τα λέει ο φίλος tourist, με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι όλη αυτή η ιστορία είναι μαγειρεμένη. Και από τη μεριά πλοίου, δηλαδή με πόσο ύψος κύματος ταξιδεύει το ταχύπλοο, και από τη μεριά του καιρού. Ανεβάσαμε το ένα κατεβάσαμε το άλλο και τα διάφορα superjet ταξιδεύουνε με εννιάρια και μάλιστα νύχτα! Όποιος έχει μιλήσει με πλοίαρχο ταχύπλοου ξέρει τι λέω. Το απαγορευτικό π.χ. από τη Μύκονο με Βοριά παίζεται στις συν πλην πέντε μοίρες κατεύθυνση του ανέμου. Ο ανεμοδείκτης με μελτέμι παίζει εν τω μεταξύ από τις 330 ως τις 45 μοίρες δηλαδή 75 μοίρες απόκλιση. ¶ντε να βρεις τις πέντε. Έγιναν τα Χριστιανά, δε μάθαμε τίποτα και η ολική απώλεια ταξιδεύει στις ίδιες συνθήκες, έχουν γίνει και πολλά άλλα που περάσανε στο ντούκου. Κι αν το ύψος κύματος παραμεγαλώσει και δε μαγειρεύεται, υπάρχει το "ταξίδι μέσω στιγμάτων" δηλαδή υπογράφει ο καπετάνιος ένα χαρτί ότι θα το πάει από εκεί που δε φυσάει (π.χ. από Ραφήνα - Τήνο ότι δε θα περάσει τον Κάβο Ντόρο, αλλά θα πάει από το Λιανοκλάδι) και ο απόπλους επιτρέπεται. Δε μιλάμε βέβαια τώρα για το "4" και το "5" αλλά για τα μικρά, επειδή και γι αυτά ισχύουν ακριβώς τα ίδια.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Θέλω να ρωτήσω... στα ταχύπλοα (και ειδικά στα HS 1, 2, 3) υπάρχουν καμπίνες πληρωμάτων; Αν ναι πού;

Ειδικά στο *2* μου φαίνεται δύσκολο αν δεν υπάρχουν, το πλήρωμα να πηγαίνει μετά απο 15 ώρες δουλειάς νυχτιάτικα απο την Ραφήνα σπίτι του και το πρωί να κάνει πάλι δρομολόγιο. Διαμένουν σε ξενοδοχείο;

----------


## mike_rodos

Στην προηγούμενη σελίδα αναφέρθηκε πως έχει 2 βάρδιες πληρωμάτων, μία πρωινή και μία απογευματινή... για ρίξε μία ματιά!!!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Ναι, αλλά το HS 2 (και το 3 αντίστροφα) ξεκινάει το πρωϊνό του δρομολόγιο απο Ραφήνα και καταλήγει Πειραιά. Δεν επιστρέφει Ραφήνα. Επομένως ή υπάρχει πούλμαν απο την εταιρία που τους πηγαινοφέρνει μεταξύ Πειραιά και Ραφήνας ή αλλάζουν μέρα παρα μέρα;  :Confused:

----------


## vinman

Το Highspeed 2 πηγαίνοντας για να δέσει σήμερα το απογευματάκι....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Highspeed 2 χτές το βράδυ στην Νάξο.
highspeed2.jpg

----------


## laz94

Το Ηighspeed 2 στο λιμάνι της Νάξου

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φίλε Λάζαρε τι μου έκανες τώρα... μετράω τις μέρες για να πάω και γώ στο υπέροχο νησί της Νάξου!

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου! Σαν ζωγραφιά είναι :Smile: !

Και αυτό το ΧΑΙΣΠΗΝΤ 2, σαν στολίδι μέσα στο λιμάνι!

Το τρικάταρτο ποιό είναι;

----------


## dimitris

Nα σας πω ομως οτι δεν ειναι το λιμανι της Ναξου αλλα της Παρου :Wink: 
και το αλλο ειναι το "Πανοραμα"

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Δημήτρη τελικά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!!
Πράγματι η Παροικιά είναι και όχι η Χώρα της Νάξου. 
Τώρα που δε χαζέυω μόνο τα πλεούμενα, φαίνεται και ο παλιός ανεμόμυλος στο λιμάνι... :Smile:

----------


## laz94

Χίλια συγνώμη!!! :Surprised: ops:  Λάθος δικό μου! Στην Πάρο είναι. Τώρα γιατί έγραψα "Νάξο"...??? Τυπογραφικό λάθος...τι να πω....

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Μάλλον επειδή σκεφτόσουν την Νάξο εκείνη την στιγμή! :Smile: 

Δεν πειράζει, δεν έγινε και τίποτα...;-)

----------


## laz94

Ορίστε και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στην Πάρο (τώρα το είπα σωστά).

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Ωραίες! Να σαι καλά!

----------


## marsant

Πληροφοριες μου κανουν λογο για πωληση του το χειμωνα...Θα δειξει αν αληθευουν.

----------


## laz94

Έυχομαι να μην είναι αλήθεια αυτό marsant:-?. Κρίμα είναι! Προς το παρών πάρτε μια φωτο απο το πλοίο σε άφιξη στην Πάρο. Στο βάθος το Blue Star Paros που αναχωρεί για το ταξίδι του προς τις υπόλυπες Κυκλάδες.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΔΥΟ ΦΩΤΟΦΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!! :Wink: 
GHJ.jpg
hi2---vip.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

αφιερωμενη στον FLYING CAT 2 .....το χαισπηντ 2 στον Περαια!

----------


## esperos

Mήπως  θέλει  να  το  δει  και  έτσι;


HS 2.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Φευγοντας απο το λιμανι της Ναξου με προορισμο Παρο-Πειραια 22/6/2008.
φωτογραφια prutanis πανω απο τον λιμενοβραχιονα
highspeed 2.jpg
αυτος ειναι χειροτερος απο τα "μουτρα" μας :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Δυο φωτο για τον Leo, στο αγαπημενο του νησι, Τηνος 10/5/2008
HIGH SPEED 2 [4].JPG

HIGH SPEED 2 [3].JPG

----------


## .voyager

Το ΗS2 στη Μύκονο, από το μπαλκόνι φίλης μου. Τη ζηλεύω για το σπίτι αυτό! :twisted:

DSC01470.JPG

DSC01472.JPG

P6190394.JPG

----------


## polykas

*voyager1984 μιας και δεν έχουμε ανταποκριτή από την Μύκονο, δεν λες στην φίλη σου να αναλάβει.Απο ότι βλέπω δεν θα χρειάζεται καθόλου να πηγαίνει στο λιμάνι....*

----------


## laz94

> Το ΗS2 στη Μύκονο, από το μπαλκόνι φίλης μου. Τη ζηλεύω για το σπίτι αυτό! :twisted:
> 
> DSC01470.JPG
> 
> DSC01472.JPG
> 
> P6190394.JPG


Πω Πω...........!!!!! Κατι παραπάνω από _ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ_

----------


## sylver23

αν και δεν τα συμπαθω τα ταχυπλοα...1η οκτωβρη λιμανι ραφηνας

----------


## laz94

Το Highspeed 2 σε άφιξη στην Πάρο το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε. Εχω και αλλή μια απο την αναχώρισή του αλλά θα την ανεβάσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Ορίστε και η φώτο.....

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Highspeed 2 σε άφιξη στην Πάρο το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε. Εχω και αλλή μια απο την αναχώρισή του αλλά θα την ανεβάσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Ορίστε και η φώτο.....


ωραια φωτο Λαζαρε.....Ηιghspeed + ελληνικο καλοκαιρι........Τι αλλο θελουμε.........

----------


## laz94

Ορίστε και η αναχώριση που είχα υποσχεθεί. Για τον scoufgian και τον Orion_V!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Ορίστε και η αναχώριση που είχα υποσχεθεί. Για τον scoufgian και τον Orion_V!!!


γεια σου Λαζαρε με τη ζωγραφια σου........ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

> Ορίστε και η αναχώριση που είχα υποσχεθεί. Για τον scoufgian και τον Orion_V!!!


Να 'σαι καλα Λαζαρε !! , μ' αρεσει στη φωτο σου που εχεις βαλει μεσα και τοπιο , ειναι φωτογραφιες που επικεντρωνει κανεις στο θεμα γιατι εκει ειναι το ενδιαφερον , το σημαντικο της στιγμης πχ. μανουβρα (στυλ polykas ) kαι αλλες που η ομορφια ειναι το πως φωτογραφιζεις το θεμα σε σχεση με το περιβαλλον του , σαν τη  δικια σου δηλαδη (μεσα και η γιαγιακα που κανει το μπανακι της :mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## laz94

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## citcoc

Απο το καλοκαιρι λεγεται οτι θα πουληθει!! Τελικα τι θα γινει?????

----------


## heraklion

¶κουσα στο λιμάνι, και το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη ότι πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία που έχει το SEAJET2.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

πλακα κανεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!γιατι????????

----------


## speedrunner

Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο γιατί φέτος αγόρασαν και το MEGA JET το οποίο δεν δούλεψε καθόλου, αλλα και πάλι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## sylver23

επ ηρεμια ,με καθε επιφυλαξη σας λεει..

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

σε περιπτωση που πωληθει η αν εχει ηδη πωληθει δεν θα αφησει μεγαλο κενο στα δρομολογια τησ hsw?

----------


## sylver23

με το στομα ανοιχτο μεινανε οταν με ειδαν ....
(7 δεκεμβρη απο ολπ)

HIGHSPEED.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Χμ, σε φοβήθηκαν μάλλον. Κάτι θα τους έκανες και δε μας λες. Δε μπορεί....... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

τους ειπα το τι ασχημα ειναι και οτι δεν ειναι αξια να λεγονται πλοια...παναγια μου τι κακια ειναι αυτη που με επιασε

----------


## .voyager

To Highspeed 2 στη Μύκονο!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ti γινετε τελικα με την εν λογω πωληση του πλοιου?

----------


## polykas

_Για μπανάκι παρέα με το 4 στην Ελευσίνα..._

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

TI GINETAI ME TO PLOIO.GT OLES OI FHMES GIA DROMOLOGIA ANAFERONTAI STA ALLA!TI THA KANEI FETOS?

----------


## hsw

το ένα από τα 2 και 3 θα μπει Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο και το άλλο Πειραιά-Ίο-Θήρα. *Μάλλον!!! Δεν είναι σίγουρο!*

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

to io-thira 2 fores thn hnera?

----------


## hsw

σύμφωνα με αυτό το post, ναι.

----------


## hsw

και λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, σας αφιερώνω τέσσερις φωτογραφίες του στην Πάρο πριν από τρία χρόνια, τότε που έκανε το απογευματινό κυκλικό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Ραφήνα...
CIMG0782.JPG

CIMG0781.JPG

CIMG0778.JPG

CIMG0780.JPG

----------


## laz94

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτο σου hsw!!! Μπράβο!!! :Wink:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN0779.jpg
DSCN0780.jpg

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN0786.jpg
DSCN0788.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεύτερη μέρα του Πάσχα στην όμορφη Ραφήνα...*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *Δεύτερη μέρα του Πάσχα στην όμορφη Ραφήνα...*


Ειναι λιγο χαμιλις αναλισεις αλα δεν πειραζει η προσπαθεια μετραει σε ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ και εγω. Να πούμε ότι τις φωτογραφίες τις έχω σε καλή ανάλυση αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις ανεβάσω (επιτρέπονται εικόνες 1000*1000 νομίζω.) Έτσι τις περνάω από επεξεργασία και χάνεται η ποιότητα...*

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *Ευχαριστώ και εγω. Να πούμε ότι τις φωτογραφίες τις έχω σε καλή ανάλυση αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις ανεβάσω (επιτρέπονται εικόνες 1000*1000 νομίζω.) Έτσι τις περνάω από επεξεργασία και χάνεται η ποιότητα...*


Μπα δεν το νομιζω αυτο ξερω οτι χανεται λιγω η αναλισι αλλα οχι τοσο βεβαια ειναι και ο καιρος απο οτι βλεπω σινεφιασμενος ...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Κόίτα τι τις κάνω. Αρχικά τις ανοίγω με την προβολή φωτογραφιών των windows.Έπειτα τις ανοίγω με το Μs office Picture Manager. Τις βάζω σε ζουμ 50% και με το εργαλείο αποκομμάτων τις αιχμαλωτίζω και έπειτα τις αποθηκεύω στον υπολογιστή και τις ανεβάζω. Αν έχει κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα.*

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00603.JPG
στο λιμανι της τηνου

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> DSC00603.JPG
> στο λιμανι της τηνου


Ωραια φωτο!!! Ευχαριστουμε.. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> DSC00603.JPG
> στο λιμανι της τηνου


ωραιο σβουρισμα

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια η μανουβρα του ταχυπλοου και πολυ ωραια και η φωτογραφια σου. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στη Ραφήνα, το απόγευμα της 06.05.2009.
Εικόνα(343) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(344) 2.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φέτος που είναι σο λιμάνι της Ρσαφήνας το ξεχάσαμε. Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και εν πλώ...

high21.JPG

high22.JPG

----------


## .voyager

To HS2 έξω από τη Μύκονο.

----------


## hsw

Χθες έφυγα με το πλοίο με το πρωινό δρομολόγιο (07:30) από Ραφήνα για Μύκονο. Το πλοίο αναχώρησε στην ώρα του, και καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, είχε γύρω στα 6-7 μποφόρ, ταξιδεύαμε με 29-31 κόμβους (σύμφωνα με το GPS μου) και το πλοίο δεν κουνούσε καθόλου!! Κάποια στιγμή με το που φτάσαμε στο Κάβο Ντόρο και ο καιρός αγρίεψε, έκαναν ανακοίνωση (όπως πάντα όταν έχει πάνω από 7 μπορφόρ) πως "Κυρίες και κύριοι σας ενημερώνουμε πως λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών στην περιοχή του ταξιδιού μας, παρακαλείστε θερμά να παραμείνετε στις θέσεις σας και να κρατάτε τα μικρά παιδιά κοντά σας. Το πλήρωμα θα είναι στη διάθεσή σας για ό,τι χρειαστείτε". Για τα επόμενα 15 λεπτά λοιπόν, το πλοίο κουνούσε αρκετά (το καλύτερό μου!) ενώ συγχρόνως πηγαίναμε δεξιά-αριστερά για να αποφύγουμε τα υπόλοιπα πλοία (κυρίως δεξαμενόπλοια). Ο πλοίαρχος εξαιρετικός, καθώς χειρίστηκε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο το ταξίδεμα του πλοίου. Στην Τήνο, όταν φτάσαμε είχε πάρα πολύ αέρα, και καθώς φτάναμε συναντήσαμε και το Sea Jet 2 που έφευγε. Στη Μύκονο, φτάσαμε στην ώρα μας και συναντήσαμε και το Flying cat 3 το οποίο έμπαινε και αυτό στο λιμάνι μαζί με εμάς και είχε μια μικρή καθυστέρηση λόγω καιρού, αφού από τη Ραφήνα έφυγε στην ώρα του (συγχρόνως με εμάς). Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσω τη Δευτέρα από πολλά πλοία που συναντήσαμε στα λιμάνια αλλά και κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Επίσης, τράβηξα κάποιες από το εσωτερικό του HS2 από business και οικονομική, τις οποίες θα ανεβάσω επίσης μεθαύριο. Το πλοίο ταξίδεψε το πρωί με 70% περίπου πληρότητα και με 100% το απόγευμα!

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στη Ραφήνα, το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης 17.06.2009. Φωτο τραβηγμένες από το Superferry II.

DSC03473-2.JPG

DSC03476-2.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Highspeed 2  με μπολικα απονερα στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας.Στο βαθος ο Θεολογος Π.
DSC00387.JPG

----------


## hsw

Από το πρόσφατο ταξίδι μου με το πλοίο για Μύκονο.

1. Οικονομική
2. Business
3. "Παρακαλούμε παραμείνατε στις θέσεις - Please be seated"
4. Ο καιρός εκείνη τη μέρα
5. Οικονομική

----------


## diagoras

Ειχε καιρο ε?Μαλλον για αυτο το ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## Nikos_V

Το Highspeed 2 εν πλω.......

P6270085_resize.JPG
Για τον καπτεν Λεο...... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Εσείς θα μας τρελάνετε... Σοβαρευτείτε  :Razz: . Είπαμε είσαι ψηλά στη Σύρο το ΗΣ2 δεν έρχεται Σύρο, αυτό τώρα είναι Τήνο ή Μύκονο. Επειδή από τις συαντήσεις είσουνα Μύκονο και εκεί με το Ιθάκη στην συνάντηση έκανε τέτοια πορεία.... ψηφίζω Μύκονο λοιπόν! Αν κέρδισα θέλω κι άλλα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Πω!!!!!  Πω!!!!! φοβερή φωτογραφία μπράβο

----------


## laz94

Στην Πάρο πριν από λίγες μέρες....

Και αναχώριση 

100_0672.jpg
100_0673.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια...1000 μπραβο

----------


## dokimakos21

¶φιξη του HIGHSPEED 2 στην Τηνο στις 21.07.09..!!χαρισμενη στον highspeed4.! :Razz:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ φιλε dokimakos21!!!!Ειναι super η φωτογραφια σου!!!!

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφημένο απο ψηλά,την περασμένη Κυριακή στην Τήνο!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλη την παρέα του Σαββατοκύριακου!! :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50937

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σε ευχαριστω Μανωλη...!!Οριστε κ η αφιξη του πλοιου ενω εμεις περιμεναμε την Ποπη...!!*

*P7270261.JPG*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

τελεια η φωτο φιλε dokimakos!πρεπει να ειχε πολλα μποφορια..

----------


## diagoras

Αυτη η παρεα ελπιζω να συναντιεται συχνα για να βγαζει και να ανεβαζει στο forum ολες αυτες τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες. 

 Υ.Γ. Μανο,τελεια η φωτογραφια σου

----------


## dokimakos21

> τελεια η φωτο φιλε dokimakos!πρεπει να ειχε πολλα μποφορια..


 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει ενα 7αρακι γεματο...!!

----------


## polykas

_Στην Τήνο..._

P7240648.JPG

----------


## Spyridon29

Φιλικό ζευγάρι ήθελε να έλθει στην Πάρο, στις 8 ή 9 Αυγούστου, (χωρίς αυτοκίνητο), και έψαχνε για εισιτήρια, μιά εβδομάδα πρίν.
- Βρήκε εισιτήρια μόνον απο Ραφήνα, , 07.30 το πρωϊ, στις 8/8 ένα στην Διακεκριμμένη (67 ευρώ) ,και στς 9/8/ άλλο ένα .
- Στις 8/8, κατα το ταξείδι Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο, υπήρχαν άδειες θέσεις στην Διακεκριμμένη, και τουλάχιστον απο 100 άδειες σε κάθε κατάστρωμα.
- Παρομοία κατάστασις στις 9/8, όταν ταξείδευσε (χωριστά) η σύζυγος.
- Οταν ερωτήθει Αξιωματικός του Πλοίου για τις ΄'αδειες θέσεις, είπε οτι οφείλονται σε διακανονισμούς των Πρακτορείων, χωρίς άλλες λεπτομέρειες, και απαγορεύεται να κόψουν εισιτήρια τα Πλοία την τελευταία στιγμή.

- Η εμφάνισις τόσων άδειων καθισμάτων, δημιούργησε άσχημη εντύπωση, και την υποψία οτι εξαναγκάσθηκε να πληρώσει Διακεκριμμένη Θέση.

Κάποιες διευκρινήσεις θα ήταν επιθυμητές..
Τα ονόματα των ταξειδιωτών είναι στην διάθεσι όποιου τα ζητήσει,

Για την αντιγραφή
Σ.Δ.Τσαμαϊδης
Λυκίας 5, Νέα Σμύρνη, ΤΤ 17124
6932100002

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Το πόστ σας είναι σε λάθος θέμα και απο τα όσα αναφέρετε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιό πλοίο αναφε'ρεστε ώστε να μεταφερθεί στο αναλογο θέμα ή την ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία που ανήκει το πλοίο. Παρακαλώ διευκρινίστε μου.

----------


## Spyridon29

Το πλoίο είναι το HighSpeed 2 -
- To έχω στείλει και στην Εταιρεία του, αλλά εδώ το έστειλα για γνωστοποίηση,και μήπως ακούσω κάποια άλλη άποψι.
- ΔΕΝ το έστειλα σε ΥΕΝ ή Λιμεναρχείο διότι δεν θέλω να "τιμωρηθεί" η Εταιρεία αλλά να εξυπηρετηθούν οι επιβάτες.
- Γνωρίζω ότι, με το νέο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα , κλείνονται οι θέσεις απο τα Πρακτορεία, προς αποφυγήν υπεραρίθμων κλπ.
- Ισως, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει κάποια λίστα "αναμονής", όπως στα αεροπλάνα.
- Επειδή, οι ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες περιμένουν το καλοκαίρι για να κερδίσουν κάτι, και οι επιβάτες για να πανε τις διακοπές τους, κάποια λύσις θα εξυπηρετούσε και τις δύο πλευρές.....

----------


## Rocinante

Απο Μυκονο για Τηνο.
Για τον φιλο Trakman  :Wink: 

P7270371.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα στις 2/8/2009.
Αφιερωμένη στους rocinante και polykas!*
P8025876.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> *¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα στις 2/8/2009.*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους rocinante και polykas!*


Ευχαριστω Γιανναρε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*... σε αγριεμενη θαλασσα...Τηνος 30-7-2009.

DSCN1907.jpg 
χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Leo,rocinante,polykas,dokimakos21,C.Karolos,vinman  ,Nissos_ _mykonos,despo,και Ben Bruce._

----------


## Rocinante

> *Highspeed 2*... σε αγριεμενη θαλασσα...Τηνος 30-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1907.jpg 
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Leo,rocinante,polykas,dokimakos21,C.Karolos,vinman  ,Nissos_ _mykonos,despo,και Ben Bruce._


 Νομιζεις οτι ειναι ζωγραφικος πινακας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Highspeed 2*... σε αγριεμενη θαλασσα...Τηνος 30-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1907.jpg 
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Leo,rocinante,polykas,dokimakos21,C.Karolos,vinman  ,Nissos_ _mykonos,despo,και Ben Bruce._


*Δάσκαλε η φωτογραφία σου υπέροχη ή ακόμα καλύτερα όπως είπε και ο roci είναι πίνακας ζωγραφικής!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*...στην Μυκονο 10-8-2009.

DSCN2290.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Highspeed 2*... σε αγριεμενη θαλασσα...Τηνος 30-7-2009.
> 
> DSCN1907.jpg 
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους _Leo,rocinante,polykas,dokimakos21,C.Karolos,vinman  ,Nissos_ _mykonos,despo,και Ben Bruce._


 
Τα λογια ειναι περιτα...!!Εξαιρετικη...!! :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

To Highspeed 2 σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας..τι θα γίνει άραγε???

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> To Highspeed 2 σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας..τι θα γίνει άραγε???


*Θα δούμε Φανούλα..Ας ελπίσουμε να μην χρειαστεί να πάει σε άλλο λιμάνι για να αποβιβάσει τον κόσμο και να μπορέσει να το κάνει στην Ραφήνα....*

----------


## Rocinante

Αναχωρηση απο Τηνο.

P7270440.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αναχωρηση απο Τηνο.
> 
> P7270440.JPG


*Καλά βρε Αντώνη πως τα καταφέρνεις και βγάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες??Κάθε φωτογραφία σου είναι ξεχωριστή και πιο όμορφη η μία από την άλλη!!Συγχαρητήρια και σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα προσφέρεις καθημερινά στο φόρουμ!!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα στις 2/8/2009
P8025886.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους rocinante,dokimakos21,T.S.S APOLLON και Ben Bruce*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Καλά βρε Αντώνη πως τα καταφέρνεις και βγάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες??Κάθε φωτογραφία σου είναι ξεχωριστή και πιο όμορφη η μία από την άλλη!!Συγχαρητήρια και σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα όσα προσφέρεις καθημερινά στο φόρουμ!!!*


Γιαννη δεν υπαρχει κανενα μυστικο. Απλα γεματες μπαταριες μεγαλη μνημη και πολλες ληψεις. Τις περισσοτερες φορες ξερω περιπου τι εχω βγαλει. Τις βλεπω αφου επιστρεψω. Και προσπαθω παντα να βγαζω φωτογραφιες που εχουν "κινηση". Σπανιως να δεις φωτογραφιες μου που να δειχνει ενα πλοιο δεμενο αν δεν υπαρχει κατι το διαφορετικο. :Wink: 
ΑΑααα και εχω πολλους και καλους δασκαλους  :Wink: 
Αλλα απο νυχτερινες, δεν εχω ιδεα....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα στις 2/8/2009*
> *P8025886.jpg*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους rocinante,dokimakos21,T.S.S APOLLON και Ben Bruce*


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω


DSCN1958.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω


 Αααα εδω εισαι εσυ?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

P8050426.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αααα εδω εισαι εσυ? 
> 
> P8050426.JPG


 Σπανιες οι φωτογραφιες σου με προελευση την   Τηνο και θαλασσα μπουνατσα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
> 
> 
> DSCN1958.jpg


*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δάσκαλε!!
*P8025909.jpg
*Για σένα και τον rocinante!!!

*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δάσκαλε!!*
> *Για σένα και τον rocinante!!!*


 Merci Jean.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δάσκαλε!!*
> P8025909.jpg
> *Για σένα και τον rocinante!!!*


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Nissos Mykonos.

----------


## dokimakos21

*High Speed 2*
*21/08/09 Αφιξη στην Τηνο*

*P8210819.JPG*

----------


## thanos75

Και μια από εμένα, πρωινό της 10ης Αυγούστου, αναχώρηση από Ραφήνα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*...
_Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Νικο Κασιδιαρη._ 
DSCN1906.jpg
_ ._

----------


## giorgos_249

> *Highspeed 2*...
> _Χαρισμενη στον Καπτα Νικο Κασιδιαρη._ 
> DSCN1906.jpg
> _ ._


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία , φίλε Απόλλων. 

Εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μου με το πλοιο στις 22/8/09.

----------


## Naias II

Μετά το όμορφο υλικό που ανέβηκε, ας θυμηθούμε τη παλιά του φορεσιά

img250.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αψογη φιλε Ναιας.Τρομερο ντοκουμεντο.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## diagoras

Καλημερα στο ποιο ταξιδιαρικο φορουμ.Σημερα 7.30 αναχωρω με το πλοιο για Τηνο απο Ραφηνα.Θα ακολουθησει τις επομενες μερες ρεπορταζ απο το εσωτερικο του πλοιου.Καλο μου ταξιδι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ηighspeed 2*... 

DSC01343.jpg
χαρ_ισμενη στον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ._

----------


## DimitrisT

Καταπληκτική φωτογαρφία φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON,όπως εξάλου όλες όσες ανεβάζεις στο φόρουμ,σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ,να σαι καλά.

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα.Σημερινη αφιξη του highspeed 2 στην Τηνο.Αφιερωμενες στον ΤSS APOLLON και στον cpt Χαραλαμπο Ροδοπουλο 
ταξιδι 301.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Οπως ειχα υποσχεθει αφιερωμα στο highspeed 2 στους εσωτερικους χωρους του και γενικα στο ταξιδι μου απο Ραφηνα για Τηνο.Ξεκιναμε λοιπον.Ωρα 6.45 και μπαινω στο πλοιο.Αδειο εκεινη την ωρα και στην οικονομικη θεση 
ταξιδι 002.JPG 
και στην διακεκριμενη 
ταξιδι 008.JPG 
και στην vip 
ταξιδι 005.JPG. 
Η ωρα περναει και το πλοιο γεμιζει.Ωρα 7.30 και αναχωρουμε 
ταξιδι 016.JPG
Συνεχιζεται....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε diagora σε ευχαριστουμε για την ομορφη ξεναγηση,και περιμενουμε την συνεχεια της.

----------


## .voyager

Εν αναμονή του υπολοίπου φωτορεπορτάζ του Διαγόρα, ας δούμε μια φώτο από την παραμονή του πλοίου στο παλιό λιμάνι Μυκόνου.
"Το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό", εύλογα σκέφτεται το καϊκάκι, αντικρύζοντάς* το!  :Cool: 

*αντικρίζω ή αντικρύζω; Η παραγωγή της λέξης από το επίρρημα αντίκρυ θα δικαιολογούσε την (παλαιότερη γραφή) αντικρύζω (με -υ-). Ωστόσο, τα ρήματα που σχηματίζονται σε -ίζω επικράτησε να γράφονται με -ι-, αφού δεν είναι το παραγωγικό στοιχείο -ζω που προστίθεται, αλλά ολόκληρο το -ίζω (πβ. ψήφος-ψηφίζω)
Μπαμπινιώτης  :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56101

----------


## diagoras

Καλησπερα.Λογω σχολειου καθυστερησα στην συνεχεια του ταξιδιου μου και ζητω συγνωμη για αυτο.Συνεχιζουμε λοιπον με ενα γατακι να μας προσπερναει λιγο εξω απ την ραφηνα 
ταξιδι 023.JPG 
Η ωρα 9.00 και εφθασε η καθιερωμενη επισκεψη στη γεφυρα  
ταξιδι 027.JPG 
Ωρα 9.30 και φτανουμε στην Τηνο 
ταξιδι 040.JPG 
Δεξια στροφη ταξιδι 042.JPG 
και νετα 
ταξιδι 045.JPG 
Το συντομο αλλα υπεροχο ταξιδι των 2 ωρων εχει τελειωσει.Αν επιθυμητε περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες απ την γεφυρα θα ανεβουν στο αναλογο θεμα του forum.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και θα υπαρξει και αφιερωμα στο ταξιδι της επιστροφης μου με το highspeed 4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ηighspeed 2*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 045.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο diagoras._

----------


## diagoras

> *Ηighspeed 2*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 045.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο diagoras._


 Ε καλα.Τωρα με αποτελειωσες δασκαλε.Τρομερο ντοκουμεντο.Η επομενη για σενα και για τους λατρεις του πλοιου 
ταξιδι 303.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε diagoras. 
Εδώ μία απογευματινή φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας , αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Ραφηνιώτες.....*

----------


## citcoc

Πιστευω οτι η φετινη χρονια για το πλοιο ηταν μια απο τις καλυτερες!!!! Συνεπεια, με καλες ταχυτητες και μεγαλες πληροτητες!!!! Μπραβο του!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## vinman

Είσοδος και αρχή στροφής,στην Τήνο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Για τον φίλο diagoras!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57582

----------


## diagoras

> Είσοδος και αρχή στροφής,στην Τήνο,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου!
> Για τον φίλο diagoras!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57582


 Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman.Πολυ ομορφη.Η επομενη για σενα 
ταξιδι 302.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman.Πολυ ομορφη.Η επομενη για σενα 
> ταξιδι 302.JPG


...ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω...!!!
...έξω απο την Τήνο το περασμένο Σάββατο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57605

----------


## diagoras

> ...ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω...!!!
> ...έξω απο την Τήνο το περασμένο Σάββατο!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57605


 Eυχαριστω και ανταποδιδω και εγω με κατι πιο διαφορετικο 
ταξιδι 038.JPG 
Θέα απ την αριστερη βαρδιολα

----------


## vinman

> Eυχαριστω και ανταποδιδω και εγω με κατι πιο διαφορετικο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57734 
> Θέα απ την αριστερη βαρδιολα


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Και η επόμενη απο την άφιξη στην Τήνο στις 19-09 δικιά σου... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57854

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 2

MYKONOS PORT 12/8/09  :Very Happy: 


DSCN1430.jpg

----------


## hsw

Highspeed 2 στην Πάρο στις 17/08 ερχόμενο από Μύκονο και με άμεση αναχώρηση λόγω καθυστέρησης μισής ώρας. Αφιερωμένη στο vinman και leonidas.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Highspeed 2* 

*Ραφήνα 02/08/2009,10 λεπτά περίπου μετά την βραδυνή άφιξη του...*


*P8025910_52152192009.JPG*


*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,diagoras,leonidas και T.S.S APOLLON...*

----------


## diagoras

> *Highspeed 2* 
> 
> *Ραφήνα 02/08/2009,10 λεπτά περίπου μετά την βραδυνή άφιξη του...*
> 
> 
> *P8025910_52152192009.JPG*
> 
> 
> *Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους vinman,diagoras,leonidas και T.S.S APOLLON...*


 Να σαι καλα βρε Γιαννη.Υπεροχη.Ανταποδιδω με αυτη στο λιμανι της Τηνου 
ταξιδι 301.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

Απο σημερα το Highspeed 2 και στην Ανδρο!!! σημερα επιασε για πρωτη φορα,σαν δοκιμαστικο... 25 Ευρω το ατομικο για Ραφηνα και 40 το αυτοκινητο... 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα η διαρκεια ταξιδιου...δρομολογια απο Παρασκευη εως και Δευτερα...συντομα και φωτο απο τη σημερινη πρωτη αφιξη απο αλλο μελος του www.nautilia.gr !!!

----------


## citcoc

Τρομερη ειδηση αυτη!!!! Και θα μεινει και για του χρονου η οχι???? Τωρα να δειτε η ανδρος αναπτυξη που μπηκε ταχυπλοο...!!!! Σε λιγα χρονια θα ειναι αγνωριστη!!! Ηταν να γινει η αρχη!!!! Στο site της εταιριας υπαρχει ανακοινωση???? Εισητηρια απο ποτε online???? :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

00060.jpg

_χαρισμενη στον diagoras_

----------


## noulos

> Απο σημερα το Highspeed 2 και στην Ανδρο!!! σημερα επιασε για πρωτη φορα,σαν δοκιμαστικο... 25 Ευρω το ατομικο για Ραφηνα και 40 το αυτοκινητο... 1 ωρα και 5 λεπτα η διαρκεια ταξιδιου...δρομολογια απο Παρασκευη εως και Δευτερα...συντομα και φωτο απο τη σημερινη πρωτη αφιξη απο αλλο μελος του www.nautilia.gr !!!


 Εξαιρετική τιμή για ΙΧ!!! Ανταγωνιστικη με τα συμβατικά της γραμμής! Το ατομικό λίγο τσιμπιμένο αλλα μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας!!! Μακάρι να καθιερωθεί!!!

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!*
*Για τους φίλους Leonidas,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Rocinante,Leo,Φανούλα και Nikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59497

----------


## Rocinante

> *¶φιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!*
> *Για τους φίλους Leonidas,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Rocinante,Leo,Φανούλα και Nikos_V!*


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω φιλε Μανωλη.

P7270430.JPG

----------


## vinman

*wow...!!!!
Καρτ-ποστάλ!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ Roci...*

----------


## hsw

Το Highspeed 2 δε θα πηγαίνει τελικά μόνο Παρασκευή και Κυριακή επιστροφή στην ¶νδρο. Σύμφωνα με τη Hellenic Seaways, κάθε Παρασκευή και Κυριακή από Ραφήνα 16.00-17.15 και επιστροφή 21.15-22.30. Κάθε Σάββατο και Δευτέρα από Ραφήνα 07.30-08.45 και επιστροφή 15.45-17.00.

Όσο για τις τιμές, 23 ευρώ η οικονομική, 27,5 η business και 32 η Vip!!
IX οχήματα και jeep 39 ευρώ, τροχόσπιτα/βάρκες/μπαγκαζιέρες / μέτρο 10 ευρώ, μοτοσυκλέτες 12,5 ευρώ και 19,5 οι μοτοσυκλέτες 3/4 τροχοί.

Πολύ καλές θα έλεγα! Στο Superferry, η οικονομική είναι 12 ευρώ, η διακεκριμένη (σαλόνι) 23 ευρώ, τα ΙΧ 40,50, οι μοτοσυκλέτες 10 ευρώ και 20,50 οι μοτοσυκλέτες 3 & 4 τροχοί. Τροχόσπιτα/βάρκες/μπαγκαζιέρες / μέτρο 12 ευρώ.

Οι πληροφορίες αυτές είναι σύμφωνα με τα site των εταιριών των πλοίων.

----------


## noulos

Εξαιρετικές τιμές για ταχύπλοο!!!
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να καθιερωθεί γιατί το χρειαζόμαστε!!!

----------


## noulos

Σε περίπου 35 λεπτά θα είναι για πρώτη φορά στο Γαύριο (σε επίσημο δρομολόγιο)!!!
Φωτο θα βγάλει κανείς;;; Bulkerman μην κάνεις την πάπια, για' σένα χτυπάει η κουδούνα!!!  :Razz:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Σε περίπου 35 λεπτά θα είναι για πρώτη φορά στο Γαύριο (σε επίσημο δρομολόγιο)!!!
> Φωτο θα βγάλει κανείς;;; Bulkerman μην κάνεις την πάπια, για' σένα χτυπάει η κουδούνα!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! εγινε!!! εξω απο την Καρυστο ειναι τωρα.υπαρχει και αλλος που βγαζει φωτο αλλα δεν τις ανεβαζει!!ξερει ποιος ειναι!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! εγινε!!! εξω απο την Καρυστο ειναι τωρα.υπαρχει και αλλος που βγαζει φωτο αλλα δεν τις ανεβαζει!!ξερει ποιος ειναι!!!


Οπα!!! Ποιος;;;

----------


## noulos

Αυτή την στιγμή το HS2 μπαίνει στο Γαύριο. Πολύ σημαντική στιγμη για την συγκοινωνία του νησιού!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> *Highspeed 2*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59247
> 
> _χαρισμενη στον diagoras_





> *¶φιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου!*
> *Για τους φίλους Leonidas,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Rocinante,Leo,Φανούλα και Nikos_V!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59497


 Δασκαλε ιστορικοτατη,σπανιοτατη και πανεμορφη φωτογραφια.Σε ευχαριστω.Μανωλη για σενα μια απ τα ιδια.Τι να πω.Φοβερη!!!

----------


## noulos

Ξερουμε πώς πήγε από κίνηση για Ανδρο;

----------


## maggiora

Γέμησε το βαπόρι.... :Wink: 

Γερό χαρτί η Ανδρος....
Η γραμμή θα διατηρηθεί και του χρόνου... :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Γέμησε το βαπόρι....
> 
> Γερό χαρτί η Ανδρος....
> Η γραμμή θα διατηρηθεί και του χρόνου...


 
Κυριακη βραδυ απο Ανδρο πηρε περιπου 35 αυτοκινητα και 150 ατομα!!! :Very Happy: 
μακαρι να μεινει και του χρονου...

----------


## polykas

> Κυριακη βραδυ απο Ανδρο πηρε περιπου 35 αυτοκινητα και 150 ατομα!!!
> μακαρι να μεινει και του χρονου...


_Φίλε BULKERMAN καμμία φωτό στο Γαύριο παίζει..._

----------


## Nick_Pet

> _Φίλε BULKERMAN καμμία φωτό στο Γαύριο παίζει..._


Δες εδώ
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=5705

----------


## leonidas

HIGHSPEED 2

MYKONOS PORT  12/8/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN1432.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ξερει κανεις τι τελικη εχει το χαισπιντ 2?στο site της austal λεει 40........ παει αληθεια 40?

----------


## noulos

> ξερει κανεις τι τελικη εχει το χαισπιντ 2?στο site της austal λεει 40........ παει αληθεια 40?


Υπηρεσιακή 32-33, βαριά 34! Μέγιστη φαντάζομαι γύρω στα 36!

----------


## diagoras

Το καραβι την ημερα που ταξιδεψα και ειδα το ρανταρ με μπουνατσα πηγαινε με 34 κομβους.

----------


## dokimakos21

*HighSpeed 2*...Τηνος 21/8/2009

P8210820.JPG

*Χαρισμενη στους φιλους tss apollon,polykas,thanasis89,vinman,Leo,Trakman,diag  oras,roci,fanoyla,nissos myconos....*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *HighSpeed 2*...Τηνος 21/8/2009
> 
> P8210820.JPG
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στους φιλους tss apollon,polykas,thanasis89,vinman,Leo,Trakman,diag  oras,roci,fanoyla,nissos myconos....*


_Ευχαριστω φιλε dokimakos21 και ανταποδιδω._
*Highspeed 2*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

00059.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> *HighSpeed 2*...Τηνος 21/8/2009
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61333
> 
> *Χαρισμενη στους φιλους tss apollon,polykas,thanasis89,vinman,Leo,Trakman,diag  oras,roci,fanoyla,nissos myconos....*


 Ευχαριστω φιλε Φωτη.Πανεμορφη

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Υπηρεσιακή 32-33, βαριά 34! Μέγιστη φαντάζομαι γύρω στα 36!


εγω τον μαιο το ειδα στο ais να πηγαινει με 37

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Highspeed 2 Aναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 10/10/2009...*
*Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους polykas,T.S.S APOLLON,Trakman,diagoras,dokimakos21 και vinman..*
PA108061_521525102009.JPG

----------


## xlorenzo

Το Highspeed 2 αυριο εκτελει το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο για φετος. Μετα θα δεσει στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας για λιγο καιρο μεχρι να ελευθερωθει χωρος για να μπει και αυτο για επισκευες. Θα αλλακσουν και τα πατωματα επειδη εχουν φουσκωσει.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Χθες βραδυ εκανα το ταξιδι Μυκονο -Ανδρο με το Highspeed 2.αν και  ειχα ξαναταξιδεψει μαζι του το χαρηκα για αλλη μια φορα!

----------


## xlorenzo

Κι εγω μεσα ημουν εκανα Τηνο - Ραφηνα

----------


## fazer600

Μια φωτο απο το λιμανι της Ραφηνας λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση στις 07:30 Σαββατο πρωι  :Cool:

----------


## polykas

*Σήμερα το πρωί  ετοιμαζόνταν να αφήσει την Ραφήνα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.¶ντε Καλό Χειμώνα και του χρόνου...*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> *Σήμερα το πρωί  ετοιμαζόνταν να αφήσει την Ραφήνα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.¶ντε Καλό Χειμώνα και του χρόνου...*


Το πλοίο έφτασε στον Πειραιά!!! Καλό χειμώνα και σε λίγο καιρό να επιστρέψει στην ενεργό δράση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΔΕΝΕ ΤΟ SPEEDRUNNER 1 ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΛΗ Ε9!!ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ HIGHSPEED ΕΚΕΙ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 018.jpg

----------


## maggiora

Το Highspeed 2 στο Περαμα απο σημερα το απογευμα... :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

αν πω ότι "αντε να φύγει μπας και έρθει κανένα πιο όμορφο σκαρί" θα είμαι πολύ κακός ; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maggiora

Θα είσαι πολύ κακός..... :Wink: 

Είναι πολύ προσεγμένη κατασκευή σε πληροφορώ, και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα υλικών :Wink: 

Το Highspeed 2 θα καταλήξει κατα 90% στην Ισπανία..... :Wink: 
Για ναύλωση...αρχικά!!!

Θα ακολουθήσουν κι αλλά ταχύπλοα της εταιρείας..... :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=maggiora;283244]Θα είσαι πολύ κακός..... :Wink: 

Είναι πολύ προσεγμένη κατασκευή σε πληροφορώ, και με πολύ καλή ποιότητα υλικών :Wink: 

Το Highspeed 2 θα καταλήξει κατα 90% στην Ισπανία..... :Wink: 
Για ναύλωση...αρχικά!!!

Θα ακολουθήσουν κι αλλά ταχύπλοα της εταιρείας..... :Wink: [/QU

Η εταιρεία έχει σκοπό την ανανέωση η διώχνει σιγά σιγά τα ταχύπλοα??

----------


## hsw

Πόσο θα κρατήσει η ναύλωση; Το καλοκαίρι θα είναι πίσω ή θα μείνει εκεί για πολύ καιρό;;

----------


## maggiora

Για ναύλωση θα πάει το highspeed 2 για 4 μήνες....

Απο μεσα Δεκέμβρη έως μέσα Απρίλη.... :Wink: 
Μετα ξανά στην Ελλάδα για επισκευή 1 μήνα και δρομολόγιο απο Ραφήνα...

  Ενδεχομένως τους επόμενους μήνες να ακουστεί....συμφωνία απο AUSTAL..........!!!!

Ο καιρός θα δείξει..... :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες. πάντως νομίζω ότι από το να είναι εδώ και να κάθεται άπραγο για τόσους μήνες καλύτερα να πάει να δουλέψει έξω για ενα διάστημα.

----------


## maggiora

Στη δεξαμενή απο σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Ελευσίνα το Highspeed 2 :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μέχρι να το περιποιηθούν δεόντως, ας το δούμε καθώς εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Τήνου... Τον άερα δεν το σχολιάζω... Κλασσική εικόνα !  :Wink: 
Στον Trakman...

DSC02976.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ζωγραφια!!!Απιθανη φωτογραφια Θαναση

----------


## maggiora

Την Παρασκευη το Highspeed 2 μας αποχαιρετα για Ισπανία!!:cry::cry::cry:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μετά την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του Θανάση, ας το δούμε δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το πρωινό της 10ης Οκτωβρίου μία ώρα πριν την αναχώρηση του για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο..
Για τους Thanasis89,Trakman,rocinante και diagoras..*
PA107811_resize.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιάννη σ' ευχαριστώ ! Έχει τέλεια χρώματα ! Μπράβο !

----------


## diagoras

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Υπεροχα χρωματα.Ζωγραφια η φωτογραφια σου.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Την Παρασκευη το Highspeed 2 μας αποχαιρετα για Ισπανία!!:cry::cry::cry:


 Τι θα κάνει στην Ισπανία?

----------


## xidianakis

> Την Παρασκευη το Highspeed 2 μας αποχαιρετα για Ισπανία!!:cry::cry::cry:


.....τι θα κανει στην ισπανια λεει????  :Confused:

----------


## hsw

Σελίδα 21 και τα posts του maggiora απαντάνε την ερώτησή σας. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο σε δοκιμαστικόστο Σαρωνικό σήμερα το πρωί

hs2.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Highspeed 2*...Μυκονος 10-8-2009.

DSCN2293.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*HIGHSPEED 2-Αφιξη στην Μυκονο 21.08.09*

P8210882.JPG

----------


## maggiora

Αυριο το πρωι αναχωρηση για Ισπανια..... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Αυριο το πρωι αναχωρηση για Ισπανια.....


Ξεκίνησεεεε, καλό ταξίδι και σύντομα πάλι κοντά μας.

----------


## xidianakis

εφυγε..... αλλα εχουν ξεχασει στο ais και γραφουν οτι παει στο περαμα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> εφυγε..... αλλα εχουν ξεχασει στο ais και γραφουν οτι παει στο περαμα!


Και πάει από τον Ισθμό...

----------


## jumpman

Του έχουν αλλάξει χρώματα και συνιάλα, ή είναι με τα χρώματα της Vodafone ακόμα στο πλάι;

----------


## ορφεας

Αυτή την στιγμή είναι στην μέση του ισμού.

----------


## Leo

Εκτός τα τηλέφωνα που πέσανε, υπάρχει και η σχετική εικόνα να βλέπουνε όσοι πρέπει να φωτογραφίσουνε την ώρα που έιναι UTC δηλαδή 16.00 Ελλάδας.

hs2.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οι φίλοι από Πάτρα ας το βγάλουν καμιά φωτογραφία από τη γέφυρα. Θα είναι σπανιότατη φωτογραφία πολύ μεγάλης αξίας...*

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένη στον Πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες και με το καλό πάλι κοντά μας!!!


Trakakis_PC116595.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ξαναχτυπησε ο Γιωργος απ την γεφυρα.Απιθανη!!!Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Καλα ταξιδια να ευχυθω κι εγω στο πληρωμα του

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Trakman εισαι *Απιθανος!* οπως και η φωτογραφια Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Απίθανη φωτογραφία για άλλη μία φορά από τον φίλο Trakman!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο!!
Καλά ταξίδια εύχομαι και εγώ στο πλήρωμα του!*

----------


## laz94

Τςςςςςςς!!!!
Μπράβο φίλε Γιώργο! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.... και συγχαρητήρια για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## xidianakis

> Αφιερωμένη στον Πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες και με το καλό πάλι κοντά μας!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68388


τα λογια περισευουν! απιθανη φωτογραφια Γιωργο! σ' ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά πάλι  :Very Happy: 




> Αφιερωμένη στον Πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες και με το καλό πάλι κοντά μας!!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68388

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!! Και στο Leo που με ξεσήκωσε  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  !! Να'στε καλά!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετική ζωγραφιά Γιώργο..!!!
Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίος ο Trakman...

----------


## ορφεας

Στην Μεσσηνία της Σικελίας βρίσκεται απο τις 07:30 το πρωί (τοπική ώρα) το ταχύπλοο μέχρι αυτην την ώρα.Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα φύγει;

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο Γιώργο άψογη φωτογραφία!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Στην Μεσσηνία της Σικελίας βρίσκεται απο τις 07:30 το πρωί (τοπική ώρα) το ταχύπλοο μέχρι αυτην την ώρα.Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα φύγει;


Η Μεσίνα της Σικελίας, όπου το πλήρωμα ξεκοθράζεται, ανεφοδιάζεται κλπ. Μην ξενμάμε το πλοίο είναι ταχύπλοο.... υπόκειται σε άλλους κανονισμούς.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σχεδόν πριν από μια ώρα ξεκίνησε από τη Μεσίνα

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Trakman για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου από τη γέφυρα. Πράγματι το ταχύπλοο έφυγε από τη Μεσήνα και* 
*αυτή τη στιγμή απέχει μερικές ώρες πριν το παλέρμο.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Highspeed 2*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 016.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Στο λιμάνι της Cagliari της Σαρδινίας μπαίνει αυτήν την ώρα το πανέμορφο ταχύπλοο αυτό.

----------


## ορφεας

Αναχώρισε απο το λιμάνι της Cagliari το HIGHSPEED 2 στις 11:35. Προορισμός του; Μάλλον ο Al. Gesiras.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*..._του χθες._
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
00058.jpg

*Highspeed 2*...του σημερα.
DSCN2504.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Μαλιστα.Αυτες οι συγκρισεις παρελθον με παρον ειναι υπεροχες.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ apollon

----------


## ορφεας

Στο λιμάνι Alicante της Ισπανίας βρίσκεται απο τις πρωινές ώρες το HIGHSPEED 2.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το ναυλωσαν με ελληνικο πληρωμα η με ξενο?

----------


## ορφεας

Λογικά με ξένο. Αλήθεια, το έκοψαν απο πουθενά ή όχι;

----------


## ορφεας

Στο λιμάνι του AL GECIRA βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο απο χτές στις 22:00.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

μολις πριν απο λιγο εδεσε στο λιμανι Tarifa. στα δοκομαστικα επιασε 37,1.......αρκετα μεγαλη ταχυτητα....τι δρομολογια θα κανει αραγε?

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς Algeciras (Ισπανία) - Tarifa (Μαρόκο)... απ ότι είπατε εσείς , θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

πολυ κοντινη διαδρομη δεν ειναι? ιδιως αν το πατανε με 37 την αποσταση αυτη θα την κανει σε 20 λεπτα..........δεν μπορει θα πιανει και αλλο λιμανι

----------


## speedrunner

τελικά ποιος είναι ο ναυλωτής ξέρουμε?

----------


## maggiora

Με Ελληνες στη Μηχανη και την γεφυρα και με Μαροκινους στο ξενοδοχειακο!!!

Ειχε αρκετα ασχημο καιρο αλλα ολα πηγαν καλα!!!

Το δρομολογιο που θα κανει θα ειναι Tarifa-Tagger!!

Στο δοκιμαστικο επιασε 40 μιλια......

Σημερα στις 13:00 ωρα Ελλαδας ξεκιναει το πρωτο δρομολογιο. 

Ο Ναυλωτης ειναι η comarin..... :Wink: 


Σε λιγο καιρο θα κανει παρεα με το Highspeed 3

***Η ανταγωνιστρια εταιρεια ειναι η Frs.Es

----------


## maggiora

Και για να γουσταρετε ακομα περισσοτερο......

Πατηστε www.frs.es και στη συνεχεια webcam Tarifa για να δειτε το λιμανι και το Highspeed 2

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φίλε τα συγχαρητήριά μου για την ανακάλυψη που έκανες. Το πλοίο από δίπλα είναι ξαδερφό του Mega Jet;*

----------


## φανούλα

> *Φίλε τα συγχαρητήριά μου για την ανακάλυψη που έκανες. Το πλοίο από δίπλα είναι ξαδερφό του Mega Jet;*


Και επίσης στο στόλο της Frs.Es υπάρχει και ένα αδερφάκι-ξαδελφάκι των HighSpeed :Surprised:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Ergis

> Με Ελληνες στη Μηχανη και την γεφυρα και με Μαροκινους στο ξενοδοχειακο!!!
> 
> Ειχε αρκετα ασχημο καιρο αλλα ολα πηγαν καλα!!!
> 
> Το δρομολογιο που θα κανει θα ειναι Tarifa-Tagger!!
> 
> Στο δοκιμαστικο επιασε 40 μιλια......
> 
> Σημερα στις 13:00 ωρα Ελλαδας ξεκιναει το πρωτο δρομολογιο. 
> ...


αυτο το 40 δεν μου αρεσε...ελπιζω να μην μας το καψουν το βαπορι....

----------


## maggiora

Τα 40 μιλια τα επιασε με σουελ και κενο επιβατων... :Wink: 

Οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι... :Very Happy:

----------


## ορφεας

Τελικά δεν του αλλάξανε σινίαλα απ' ότι βλέπω στην κάμερα της frs.es

----------


## maggiora

Μεχρι τελη Γεναρη...θα αλλάξει και χρωματα και ονομα....

Δυστηχώς...δεν θα τα ξαναδούμε ξανά στην Χώρα μας....:cry:

Ουτε το 2 ουτε το 3.......:cry:

----------


## gtogias

> Μεχρι τελη Γεναρη...θα αλλάξει και χρωματα και ονομα....
> 
> Δυστηχώς...δεν θα τα ξαναδούμε ξανά στην Χώρα μας....:cry:
> 
> Ουτε το 2 ουτε το 3.......:cry:


Τουλάχιστον ας πιάσουν καλή τιμή μπας και μείνει και κανένα ψιλό να πάμε για συμβατικά.

----------


## φανούλα

> Μεχρι τελη Γεναρη...θα αλλάξει και χρωματα και ονομα....
> 
> Δυστηχώς...δεν θα τα ξαναδούμε ξανά στην Χώρα μας....
> 
> Ουτε το 2 ουτε το 3.......


:shock::| :Sad: :cry:......

----------


## maggiora

> Τουλάχιστον ας πιάσουν καλή τιμή μπας και μείνει και κανένα ψιλό να πάμε για συμβατικά.


Τα ταχύπλοα 2 και 3 θα αντικατασταθούν με πολύ καλύτερα και <<ακριβότερα>> ....ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ......... :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*E τότε το γεγονός ότι φεύγουν είναι <<ευχάριστο>>. ¶ντε να δούμε.....*

----------


## φανούλα

> Τα ταχύπλοα 2 και 3 θα αντικατασταθούν με πολύ καλύτερα και <<ακριβότερα>> ....ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ.........


Ε πες το έτσι καλέ και μας τρόμαξες :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## hsw

Το καλοκαίρι όμως τι θα γίνει; Προλαβαίνουν; Ή θα μείνουμε με 3 Highspeed; 

Τα καινούρια θα ονομαστούν Highspeed 2 και 3 ή 6 και 7;; Δύο δε θα' ναι;;\

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω να σταματήσει αυτή η φιλολογία και μπορεί να αρχίσει, *ΑΝ* δεν γυρίσουν,* ΑΝ* τελικά πουληθούν και *ΑΝ* υπάρξει νέα αγορά ποτέ. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν τις εξελήξεις τις οποίες θα σχολιάσουμε όποτε και* ΑΝ* υπάρξουν.

----------


## maggiora

Δεν νομίζω οτι δημιουργούμε απο την φαντασία μας κάποια πράγματα....ουτε φιλολογίες κανουμε!!

Απλα μοιραζόμαστε τις πληροφορίες που έχουμε.....

Εαν ανατρέξετε σε προηγούμενες σελίδες θα διαπιστώσετε πράγματα τα οποία τα μέλη του forum ηταν ενημερωμένα πολύ πιο πριν απο επίσημες δημοσιεύσεις....και ανακοινώσεις.

**Εαν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε διάλογο και να περιμένουμε να τα μάθουμε επίσημα.....

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Leo

Ο διάλογος είναι γόνιμος μέχρι ένα σημείο φίλοι μου. Αλλά το πως θα ονομαστούν τα νέα (αν υπάρξουν) και άλλα παρόμοια πόστ είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχα αυτή την ώρα. Σας θυμίζω ότι και οι Αίολοι πουλήθηκαν πριν μερικά χρόνια αλλά όλοι είναι εδω πίσω. Διάλογος λοιπόν μέ μέτρο είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενος.

----------


## ορφεας

> Θα παρακαλέσω να σταματήσει αυτή η φιλολογία και μπορεί να αρχίσει, *ΑΝ* δεν γυρίσουν,* ΑΝ* τελικά πουληθούν και *ΑΝ* υπάρξει νέα αγορά ποτέ. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν τις εξελήξεις τις οποίες θα σχολιάσουμε όποτε και* ΑΝ* υπάρξουν.


Για να κάνουμε θεωρίες υπάρχει αυτο  το site !!!Ουτοσιάλως και σε πάραπολλά θέματα κάνουμε θεωρίες!!!

----------


## Leo

> Για να κάνουμε θεωρίες υπάρχει αυτο το site !!!Ουτοσιάλως και σε πάραπολλά θέματα κάνουμε θεωρίες!!!


Ορφέα το forum δεν είναι παιδική χαρά ούτε πανηγυράκι. Διέπεται από *κανόνες* τους οποίους οφείλουμε να σεβόμαστε.

----------


## Fanouris

Συγγνωμη αλλα λεγοντας θεωριες και εικασιες ποιον ακριβως κανονα δεν τηρουμε?  :Confused:

----------


## ορφεας

Ελα μου ντε!!! Εικασίες γίνονται και σε πολλά άλλα θέματα. Αυτό το θέμα σε πείραξε leo;

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ελα μου ντε!!! Εικασίες γίνονται και σε πολλά άλλα θέματα. Αυτό το θέμα σε πείραξε leo;


 
Ξαναδιάβασε τους κανόνεςτου φόρουμ!!μάλλον δεν τους έδωσες σημασία!

----------


## capten4

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ....ΤΑ ΣΚΑΦΗ ΝΑΥΛΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΟΨΙΟΝ ΠΩΛΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΟ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ.Η ΜΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ -ΑΝ ΔΩΘΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ- ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ HSD 4.Η ΑΛΛΗ, ΠΙΟ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ, ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΟΥΝ, ΛΟΓΩ ΝΟΟΤΡΟΠΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ  ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ, Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ, ΔΕΝ ΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΚΑΦΗ.ΤΟ ΦΡΟΝΙΜΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Highspeed 2*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 021.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Αφιξη στην Μύκονο στις 20/7/2009.
HIGHSPEED 2 .JPG
Αφιερομένη σε όλους.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3  ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΤΑ.
ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3.
ΑΛΛΑ   ΚΟΛΠΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3  ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΤΑ.
> ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3.
> ΑΛΛΑ   ΚΟΛΠΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ελπιζω οι αντικαταστατες να προλαβουν το πασχα που χλωμο το βλεπω

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> ελπιζω οι αντικαταστατες να προλαβουν το πασχα που χλωμο το βλεπω


Όταν λέτε για αντικαταστάτες εννοείτε ταχύπλοα ή συμβατικά???

----------


## ορφεας

Έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει γι'αυτό και λέμε για ταχύπλοα.

----------


## Ergis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3  ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΤΑ.
> ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ 2 ΚΑΙ 3.
> ΑΛΛΑ   ΚΟΛΠΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lomismo1

"HIGHSPEED 2" in the port of TANGER (Tangier) in Morocco (Maroc).

 Sorry the bad quality of this photo (with my Blackberry).

 04-January-2010 - Port of TANGER (Morocco).

 Everyday 3 times.... TANGER (Morocco) to TARIFA (Spain)

----------


## lomismo1

Port of TARIFA (Spain) - 12 December 2009 -

 Tarifa to Tanger in 35 minutes.

[/

----------


## Thanasis89

Do not care about quality, is just fine...  :Wink:  Thank you very much for your photos.  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Highspeed 2*...στην Μυκονο 10-8-2009. 

DSCN2283.jpg

----------


## noulos

Για δειτε εδώ!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Για δειτε εδώ!!!


κριμα....  :Sad:

----------


## hayabusa

γιατί κρίμα; στο καλό να πάνε...και αν μας φέρουν κανενα ταχύπλοολ συμβατικό αντί για παρόμοια highspeed ακομα καλύτερα !

----------


## xidianakis

> γιατί κρίμα; στο καλό να πάνε...και αν μας φέρουν κανενα ταχύπλοολ συμβατικό αντί για παρόμοια highspeed ακομα καλύτερα !


1.000.000 kalytera na mas feroun NISOS CHIOS type., alla na mhn feroun kati xeirotero!

----------


## capten4

οχι χειροτερα δεν θα ειναι, αλλα αν ολα πανε καλα θα βλεπουμε και θα τριβουμε τα ματια μας.....αλλα ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα...

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=capten4;320287]οχι χειροτερα δεν θα ειναι, αλλα αν ολα πανε καλα θα βλεπουμε και θα τριβουμε τα ματια μας.....αλλα ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα...[/QUO

Captain το ένα θα ναι σαν το HS 4 η 5.Τώρα για το άλλο αν εννοείς αυτό από την Ιβηρική μάλλον ξεχασέ το...

Α μιας και το θυμήθηκα...το HS 1 από Ραφήνα στη θέση του HS 3 που είχε δηλωθεί!

----------


## capten4

οχι, δεν εννοω απο την ιβηρικη...μιλαω για κατι εντελως διαφορετικο, κατι καινουργιο στα νερα μας...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> οχι, δεν εννοω απο την ιβηρικη...μιλαω για κατι εντελως διαφορετικο, κατι καινουργιο στα νερα μας...



Α οκ τότε!!Πάω πάσο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## erenShip

ξέρετε πότε θα ξεκινήσουν το καινούργιο τους δρομολόγιο?

----------


## noulos

[QUOTE=BULKERMAN;320289]


> οχι χειροτερα δεν θα ειναι, αλλα αν ολα πανε καλα θα βλεπουμε και θα τριβουμε τα ματια μας.....αλλα ας περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα...[/QUO
> 
> Captain το ένα θα ναι σαν το HS 4 η 5.Τώρα για το άλλο αν εννοείς αυτό από την Ιβηρική μάλλον ξεχασέ το...
> 
> Α μιας και το θυμήθηκα...το HS 1 από Ραφήνα στη θέση του HS 3 που είχε δηλωθεί!


Το περίμενα!  :Wink: 
Φίλε bulkerman θα έρχεται και από τα μέρη μας; Το Πάσχα θα έχει ξεκινήσει;

----------


## giorgos_249

> οχι, δεν εννοω απο την ιβηρικη...μιλαω για κατι εντελως διαφορετικο, κατι καινουργιο στα νερα μας...


*Λέμε τώρα , μήπως μιλάς για το Auto Express 102 ; Γιατί κάτι για trimaran έχεις αναφέρει και αλλού. Και τώρα που μιλάς για καινούριο.......*
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

*( όποιος δεν κατάλαβε για ποιο πρόκειται ή θέλει πληροφορίες ας δει τον Εφοπλιστή Δεκεμβρίου)*

----------


## sunbird

> γιατί κρίμα; στο καλό να πάνε...και αν μας φέρουν κανενα ταχύπλοολ συμβατικό αντί για παρόμοια highspeed ακομα καλύτερα !


NAI ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα ακουστεί η' διαβαστεί ,αυτό πού γράφουμε εδώ.Μήν γίνει πάλι το ίδιο λάθος. :Cool:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Γιατι ρε παιδια τα ταχυπλοοα τυπου highspeed τι εχουν??μακαρι τελικα να γινει πραξη αυτο που ακουγεται για το trimaran θα ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη καινοτομια για τα ελληνικα νερα, καθως επισης και για το αδερφακι του HIGHSPEED 4 που για να πενεψω λιγο τα γενια μου ειναι αν οχι το καλυτερο ταχυπλοο της hellenic σιγουρα απο τα καλυτερα!!

----------


## noulos

> NAI ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!! Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα ακουστεί η' διαβαστεί ,αυτό πού γράφουμε εδώ.Μήν γίνει πάλι το ίδιο λάθος.


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν το διαβάσουν θα το λάβουν πολύ σοβαρά υπόψιν!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Γιατι ρε παιδια τα ταχυπλοοα τυπου highspeed τι εχουν??μακαρι τελικα να γινει πραξη αυτο που ακουγεται για το trimaran θα ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη καινοτομια για τα ελληνικα νερα, καθως επισης και για το αδερφακι του HIGHSPEED 4 που για να πενεψω λιγο τα γενια μου ειναι αν οχι το καλυτερο ταχυπλοο της hellenic σιγουρα απο τα καλυτερα!!


Φίλε τα Ελληνικά νησιά και κυρίως τα  Ελληνικά ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ δεν είναι έτοιμα για τετοιες καινοτομίες...!!!

----------


## sunbird

> Γιατι ρε παιδια τα ταχυπλοοα τυπου highspeed τι εχουν??μακαρι τελικα να γινει πραξη αυτο που ακουγεται για το trimaran θα ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη καινοτομια για τα ελληνικα νερα, καθως επισης και για το αδερφακι του HIGHSPEED 4 που για να πενεψω λιγο τα γενια μου ειναι αν οχι το καλυτερο ταχυπλοο της hellenic σιγουρα απο τα καλυτερα!!


 Σίγουρα δέν έχουμε τίποτα με τα συμπαθέστατα καταμαράν και πόσο μάλλον με τα ''hs4-5'',από θέμα ταχυτήτων κ.λ.π ,εντάξει.Τό χειμώνα όμως ? τί γίνεται ? και η εταιρεία δέν έχει έσοδα , και δέν μπορεί να αποκτήσει τή δυναμική στά νησιά στούς μόνιμους κατοίκους ,πελάτες τoύς οποίους έχει απολέσει εδώ και χρόνια. 
(βλέπε κυκλάδες πάλε ποτέ προπύργειο τής ''hsw'' αλόθηκε από τήν blue star) .Τό ''trimaran'' τό έχω δεί σε ένα βιντεάκι πράγματι εντυπωσιακό θα ταξιδεύει το χειμώνα στό αιγαίο? η' θα είναι και αυτό αραγμένο στήν πλατεία καρα'ι'σκάκη ?Κατά τήν αποψή μου νομίζω ότι δύο ταχύπλοα είτε ''καταμαράν είτε ''τριμαράν'' είναι υπέραρκετά να καλύπτουν τίς ανάγκες τού καλοκαιριού γιά προορισμούς ''σύρο-τήνο-μύκονο'' και ''πάρο-νάξο-σαντορίνη'' συμβατικά τού τύπου ''νήσος χίος'' χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον ένα η' και δύο για να ανακτήσει τα απολεσθέντα.:?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια απολυτα σεβαστες οι αποψεις σας!αλλα ομως εγω δεν συμφωνω οτι ειναι αρκετα μονο 3 ταχυπλοα για τον στολο της hsw!!δεν ειναι μονο η γραμμη παροναξιας και συροτηνομυκονιας!!τα ταχυπλοα συμφωνα με το πρωτοκολλο τους κυκλοφορουν 7 μηνες το χρονο!για πια λιμανια μιλας φιλε BULKERMAN οτι δεν ειναι ετοιμα για καινοτομιες??Τα ταχυπλοα συντομευουν πολυ των χρονο για τα νησια μας και νομιζω οτι ειναι ευλογια για τις γραμμες!!Το νησος χιος το θεωρω κορυφη αλλα ο στολος χρειαζεται και αλλου τυπου πλοια εκτος απο συμβατικα.
Εκ των πραγματων τα ταχυπλοα δεν κυκλοφορουν τον χειμωνα ουτως η αλλως!!αυτη ειναι η τακτικη των εταιριων.αυτο ομως δεν μπορει να αποτελεσει κριτηριο για το αν θα αγοραστει ταχυπλοο η συμβατικο
Συμφωνω απολυτα στην προοπτικη αποκτησης συμβατικων πλοιων σαν τον νησος χιος, αλλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι ολοι οι τυποι πλοιων χρειαζονται στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια

----------


## xidianakis

εγω πιστευω οτι πρωτα πρεπει να λυσουμε το προβλημα με τα συμβατκα, ουτος ωστε να εχουν πλοιο ακομα και οι "αγονες", να μπορουν να γινουν μεταφορες κλπ και μετα ας εχουμε και τα ταχυπλοα........

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος HIGHSPEED 4, τα λέει καλά. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει ας μην το κουβεντιάσουμε εδώ το θέμα αλλά σε κάποιο σωστότερο θέμα.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> παιδια απολυτα σεβαστες οι αποψεις σας!αλλα ομως εγω δεν συμφωνω οτι ειναι αρκετα μονο 3 ταχυπλοα για τον στολο της hsw!!δεν ειναι μονο η γραμμη παροναξιας και συροτηνομυκονιας!!τα ταχυπλοα συμφωνα με το πρωτοκολλο τους κυκλοφορουν 7 μηνες το χρονο!για πια λιμανια μιλας φιλε BULKERMAN οτι δεν ειναι ετοιμα για καινοτομιες??Τα ταχυπλοα συντομευουν πολυ των χρονο για τα νησια μας και νομιζω οτι ειναι ευλογια για τις γραμμες!!Το νησος χιος το θεωρω κορυφη αλλα ο στολος χρειαζεται και αλλου τυπου πλοια εκτος απο συμβατικα.
> Εκ των πραγματων τα ταχυπλοα δεν κυκλοφορουν τον χειμωνα ουτως η αλλως!!αυτη ειναι η τακτικη των εταιριων.αυτο ομως δεν μπορει να αποτελεσει κριτηριο για το αν θα αγοραστει ταχυπλοο η συμβατικο
> Συμφωνω απολυτα στην προοπτικη αποκτησης συμβατικων πλοιων σαν τον νησος χιος, αλλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι ολοι οι τυποι πλοιων χρειαζονται στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια




Φίλε μάλλον εγώ δεν το εξήγησα όπως έπρεπε!!Δεν απαξίωσα όλα τα ταχύπλοα. Όταν ακούγεται ότι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα έρθει τριμαράν  σαν αυτό που υπάρχει στην Ισπανία ε τότε βέβαια και δεν κάνει για τα νησιά μας αυτο!!
Γιατί υπάρχουν λειτουργικά προβλήματα με το συγκεκριμένο που δεν μπορει να πάει στα λιμάνια που έχουν τα νησιά μας!
Κατα τα άλλα και γω θέλω να έχει το νησί μου ταχύπλοο και μακάρι να ήταν και καθημερινά τους θερινούς μήνες.
Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός! :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ  ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΘΗ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΜΑΡΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΕΙ Π.Χ. ΣΤΗ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ  ΑΠΟ ΤΟ BS1 KAI 2 Η ΤΑ HS4 KAI 5. oXI  OTI TA ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ 2010  ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΟΥΤΣΑ ΣΤΡΑΒΑ ? ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.

----------


## sunbird

> παιδια απολυτα σεβαστες οι αποψεις σας!αλλα ομως εγω δεν συμφωνω οτι ειναι αρκετα μονο 3 ταχυπλοα για τον στολο της hsw!!δεν ειναι μονο η γραμμη παροναξιας και συροτηνομυκονιας!!τα ταχυπλοα συμφωνα με το πρωτοκολλο τους κυκλοφορουν 7 μηνες το χρονο!για πια λιμανια μιλας φιλε BULKERMAN οτι δεν ειναι ετοιμα για καινοτομιες??Τα ταχυπλοα συντομευουν πολυ των χρονο για τα νησια μας και νομιζω οτι ειναι ευλογια για τις γραμμες!!Το νησος χιος το θεωρω κορυφη αλλα ο στολος χρειαζεται και αλλου τυπου πλοια εκτος απο συμβατικα.
> Εκ των πραγματων τα ταχυπλοα δεν κυκλοφορουν τον χειμωνα ουτως η αλλως!!αυτη ειναι η τακτικη των εταιριων.αυτο ομως δεν μπορει να αποτελεσει κριτηριο για το αν θα αγοραστει ταχυπλοο η συμβατικο
> Συμφωνω απολυτα στην προοπτικη αποκτησης συμβατικων πλοιων σαν τον νησος χιος, αλλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι ολοι οι τυποι πλοιων χρειαζονται στη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια


Αγαπητέ φίλε ίσως να μήν κατάλαβες τό πνεύμα στό οποίο τοποθετήθηκα.Εγώ δέν λέω να μήν έχει ταχύπλοα η ''hsw'' . 2η'3η'4 ,και συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι όντως μείωσαν τούς χρόνους ταξιδιού στό ήμιση ,και ότι όντως χρειάζονται στό στόλο ,:-|όμως θα πρέπει η εταιρεία να κοιτάξει τί θα κάνει με τίς μόνιμες μονάδες πού αφήνουν και τά περισσότερα, και απευθύνονται και στούς περισσότερους.

----------


## vinman

*..στην Τήνο 19 Σεπτέμβρη '09...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81816

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από την Τήνο στις 10 Οκτωβρίου 2009....Για τον φίλο vinman..*
PA108052_52151532010.JPG

----------


## maggiora

Ολοκληρώθηκε η αγορά του Highspeed 2 απο την Μαροκινη Comarit.

Το νέο όνομα του πλοίου είναι BISSAT και σήκωσε Μαροκινή σημαία...

----------


## Super Jet

απο εδω μπορειτε να βειτε τα δρομολογια του.

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα φευγει.....!

----------


## owner

ΚΡΙΜΑ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΓΙΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ [IMG]file:///C:/Users/F5A7%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Users/F5A7%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]DSCN0124.jpg
ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗ ΤΑRIFA ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ GIBRALTAR

----------


## Stylianos

κριμα που μας έφυγε...αλλά ακούγονται πολύ πιο άξιοι αντικαταστάτες του... :Very Happy:

----------


## lomismo1

ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία αγόρασε επίσης την HIGHSPEED 3

The shipping company Comarit has also purchased the HIGHSPEED 3

 Best regards,

 -Carlos P&#233;rez-

 M&#225;laga (Spain)

----------


## Stylianos

ωρίστε το πλοίο,δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Tarifa,από την webcam της FRS...

----------


## capten4

ας δουμε μια αναχωρηση του περυσι, του Αγιου πνευματος....

ag.pneymatos 2009.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία capten4.*

*Βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το αις ότι έσβησαν το όνομα χαισπιντ 2 αλλά αυτό που παρατηρώ και μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν έσβησαν από το φουγάρο το σινιάλο της Hellenic Seaways, ενώ είναι σχετικά εύκολη δουλειά. Αν κάνετε ζουμ στην πλώρη , θα δείτε το νέο του όνομα γραμμένο.*

*http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=212703&size=full*

----------


## Ergis

> *Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία capten4.*
> 
> *Βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το αις ότι έσβησαν το όνομα χαισπιντ 2 αλλά αυτό που παρατηρώ και μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν έσβησαν από το φουγάρο το σινιάλο της Hellenic Seaways, ενώ είναι σχετικά εύκολη δουλειά. Αν κάνετε ζουμ στην πλώρη , θα δείτε το νέο του όνομα γραμμένο.*
> 
> *http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/showphoto.aspx?photoid=212703&size=full*


αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο ειναι επειδη το καραβι ειναι ακομα υπο μορφη ναυλωσης.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να το θυμηθούμε, σε μία αναχώρησή του από την Τήνο, τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο...*
*PA108431.JPG*

----------


## lomismo1

"BISSAT" Ex-Highspeed 2 - Arriving to Tarifa (Spain), from Tanger (Maroc).

 27/04/2010

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το 'πανε  Bissat αλλά για εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν θα πάψει ποτέ να είναι το HIGHSPEED 2.*

----------


## f/b delfini

Το Highspeed 2 με φοντο το ηλιοβασιλεμα. Αφιερωμενη στους giorgos_249, Nissos Mykonos, capten4, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όμορφη φώτο από όμορφο νησί! Ευχαριστούμε!*

----------


## sunbird

Υπάρχει κάποια φώτο να δούμε ,νεώτερη με τα χρώματα τής νέας του εταιρείας όπως π.χ τού highspeed 3?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Υπάρχει κάποια φώτο να δούμε ,νεώτερη με τα χρώματα τής νέας του εταιρείας όπως π.χ τού highspeed 3?



Αν μπεις στο marinetraffic και πας στο Γιβραλταρ θα δεις αρκετές φωτό.

----------


## sunbird

> Αν μπεις στο marinetraffic και πας στο Γιβραλταρ θα δεις αρκετές φωτό.


 Μπήκα το είδα, ευχαριστώ.
(Πάντως τον πετυχημένο συνδιασμό στα χρώματα τής hsw *ταχυπλόων*
δέν νομίζω να έχει επιτευχθεί απο άλλη εταιρεία).

----------


## express adonis

paidia mhpws thumatai kaneis tis afixoanaxwrhseis twn hs2 k hs3 sto kukliko rafhna-tino-mukono-naxo-paro kai antistoixa apo peiraia ta apogeumatina;;;

----------


## rafina-lines

> paidia mhpws thumatai kaneis tis afixoanaxwrhseis twn hs2 k hs3 sto kukliko rafhna-tino-mukono-naxo-paro kai antistoixa apo peiraia ta apogeumatina;;;


Από Ραφήνα το HS2 αναχωρούσε 4:15.  Από Πειραιά αντίστοιχα το HS3 δε θυμάμαι, αλλά μπορώ να το ψάξω...  Αν το βρω θα το βάλω post.   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Το 2006 το Highspeed 2 αναχωρούσε από Ραφήνα στις 07:25 για Τήνο (09:25-09:40) Μύκονο (10:00-10:15) Νάξο (11:00-11:15) Πάρο (11:45-12:00) και έφτανε στον Πειραιά στις 15:15. Από Πειραιά στις 16:45 για Πάρο (20:00-20:15) Νάξο (20:45-20:55) Μύκονο (21:45-22:00) Τήνο (22:15-22:25) και έφτανε στη Ραφήνα στις 00:25.

Το Highspeed 3 από Πειραιά αναχωρούσε στις 07:15 για Πάρο (10:25-10:40) Νάξο (11:10-11:25) Μύκονο (12:15-12:30) Τήνο (12:50-13:00) και έφτανε στη Ραφήνα στις 15:00. Αναχώρηση από Ραφήνα στις 16:15 για Τήνο (18:15-18:25) Μύκονο (18:45-19:00) Νάξο (19:45-20:00) Πάρο (20:30-20:45) και άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 24:00.

----------


## express adonis

euxaristw poly paidia na ste kala....epsaxna kai den mporousa na to vrw..

----------


## rafina-lines

> Το 2006 το Highspeed 2 αναχωρούσε από Ραφήνα στις 07:25 για Τήνο (09:25-09:40) Μύκονο (10:00-10:15) Νάξο (11:00-11:15) Πάρο (11:45-12:00) και έφτανε στον Πειραιά στις 15:15. Από Πειραιά στις 16:45 για Πάρο (20:00-20:15) Νάξο (20:45-20:55) Μύκονο (21:45-22:00) Τήνο (22:15-22:25) και έφτανε στη Ραφήνα στις 00:25.
> 
> Το Highspeed 3 από Πειραιά αναχωρούσε στις 07:15 για Πάρο (10:25-10:40) Νάξο (11:10-11:25) Μύκονο (12:15-12:30) Τήνο (12:50-13:00) και έφτανε στη Ραφήνα στις 15:00. Αναχώρηση από Ραφήνα στις 16:15 για Τήνο (18:15-18:25) Μύκονο (18:45-19:00) Νάξο (19:45-20:00) Πάρο (20:30-20:45) και άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 24:00.


Πω-πω, καλά, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ hsw! Κι ότι ετοιμαζόμουν να ψάξω τα παλιά δρομολόγια για να απαντήσουμε στο φίλο μας... 

Υπήρχαν βέβαια πάντα πολλές καθυστερήσεις στο "πέταλο"... Πχ το HS3 έφτανε Ραφήνα γύρω 3:30 - 3:45, ενώ το 2 για τη διανυκτέρευσή του επέστρεφε πάντα μετά τη 1:30 τη νύχτα! Τώρα στα νησιά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι καθυστερήσεις γινόντουσαν, θα ήταν αρκετές πάντως για να καταλήγει Ραφήνα τόσο αργά... ;-) ;-)

----------


## hsw

Γι αυτό το λόγο, την επόμενη χρονιά, το 2007 ενώ τα δρομολόγια ήταν τα ίδια, τα ωράρια ήταν διαφορετικά:

*Highspeed 2:* 
*Ραφήνα 07:25*
Τήνος 09:25-09:40
Μύκονος 10:00-10:15
Νάξος 11:00-11:15
Πάρος 11:50-12:05
*Πειραιάς 15:15-17:15*
Πάρος 20:30-20:45
Νάξος 21:20-21:35
Μύκονος 22:20-22:35
Τήνος 22:55-23:05
*Ραφήνα 01:15*

*Highspeed 3:*
*Πειραιάς 07:25*
Πάρος 10:35-10:50
Νάξος 11:25-11:40
Μύκονος 12:30-12:45
Τήνος 13:05-13:15
*Ραφήνα 15:25-16:30*
Τήνος 18:35-18:50
Μύκονος 19:15-19:30
Νάξος 20:20-20:35
Πάρος 21:10-21:25
*Πειραιάς 00:40*

----------


## hsw

Και επειδή λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών και κίνησης, συνέχιζαν οι καθυστερήσεις, το 2008 και πάλι άλλαξαν τα ωράρια:

*Highspeed 2:
Ραφήνα 07:25*
Τήνος 09:35-09:50
Μύκονος 10:20-10:35
Νάξος 11:25-11:40
Πάρος 12:20-12:35
*Πειραιάς 15:45-17:15*
Πάρος 20:45-21:00
Νάξος 21:35-21:50
Μύκονος 22:40-22:55
Τήνος 23:20-23:35
*Ραφήνα 01:40*

*Highspeed 3:*
*Πειραιάς 07:15*
Πάρος 10:40-10:55
Νάξος 11:35-11:50
Μύκονος 12:45-13:00
Τήνος 13:25-13:40
*Ραφήνα 15:45-16:45*
Τήνος 18:45-19:00
Μύκονος 19:30-19:45
Νάξος 20:40-20:55
Πάρος 21:35-21:50
*Πειραιάς 01:15*

----------


## Aquaman

Περιπτωση να το ξαναδουμε στα νερα μας μαλλον δεν υπαρχει να φανταστω?

----------


## Giannis G.

Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε, νομίζω όμως οτι είναι απίθανο να το ξαναδούμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

HIGHSPEED 2 ολοκαινουργιο το 2000 στον πειραια σιγουρα οχι το καλυτερο αλλα σιγουρα το πιο ομορφο

scans2013 (48).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Highspeed 2 στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000 

_Highspeed 2 Tinos 2000.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

_Highspeed 2 στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2007


_IMG_8065.jpg

----------


## citcoc

Πόσο κρίμα που τα χάσαμε αυτά τα 2 ταχύπλοα! Έίναι ιδανικά για τις Κυκλάδες  :Bi Polo:

----------


## manolisfissas

μήπως ξέρετε  τι έχουν απογίνει  αυτά τα δυο ταχύπλοα

----------


## SteliosK

> μήπως ξέρετε  τι έχουν απογίνει  αυτά τα δυο ταχύπλοα


Εδώ φωτογραφία του ταχύπλοου τον Φεβρουάριο που μας πέρασε
Έχει αλλάξει ονομασία σε Detroit Jet και εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Ταγγέρη προς Ταρίφα

----------


## LOS

Το πλοίο ακόμα σε αυτά τα κακά χάλια είναι εξωτερικά?

----------


## Eng

Δεν ξερω τι σοϊ τερμιναλ εχουν εκει κατω αλλα σηγουρα τους βραχομολους που πιανε επι Ελλαδας δεν τους εχει.. Παρολα αυτα καταφεραν τα animals εκει πανω να του σκισουν (μεχρι και κρακαρα εχει) το αριστερο πρυμνιο κομματι οπως φαινεται στη φωτο του SteliosK...
Που να τολμουσαν να το βαλουν αυγουστο στη Τηνο... Θα βουλιαζε επι τοπου.. 
Κριμα παντως γιατι εμεις τα ποναμε..

----------

